
Show HN: coolAnalytics v2 – Privacy-centric user and error analytics - andrasbacsai
https://analytics.coollabs.io
======
dylz
How do I self host this, or have source visible?

I ask this for every single "privacy centric" analytics provider that hits the
market - if I was truly privacy centric and wish to respect my users, I would
want to maintain and run this on my own infrastructure instead of exporting
user data over the internet to be aggregated by someone else; they are hitting
my servers in the first place already.

~~~
andrasbacsai
Currently only the frontend code is open sourced.

We are thinking to provide a self-hosted option or some mixed one (you host
only the database & we do the aggregation), but it is not our top priority at
the moment.

